# Best iguana Substrate



## Joe-Seff (Apr 9, 2009)

As above please, getting my first iggy and want to know what people see as the best substrate to use


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

newspaper, lino, floor vinyl.

nothing substratey, (bark chip, sand, etc)

there is always the possibility of impaction. 

newspaper. easy to replace. can be messy.

i use floor vinyl. easy to clean etc etc.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

same here...i use newspaper,and lots of wipe clean surfaces

iguanas are messy,:whistling2:


----------



## Capricorn20 (Oct 22, 2009)

We're picking up our new red iguana later today. I have set the terrarium up and have used some polythene sheeting to cover the floor. I was going to use a combination of beech chips and coco husk to keep the humidity level up. Seems like the concensus is to ditch the chips though. Any thoughts?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

with iguanas despite what you may read we are moving with the times a particulate substrate is never a good idea... iguanas like most lizards flick there tounge in and out as a sense of taste or smell... this means that particulate substrates are to be swallowed by the iguana possibly causing problems like impaction 


on the other hand I use news paper for mine its easy cheap and easily cleaned.: victory:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I dont even use substrate, she has a bare viv floor and a large water bowl which she uses for a loo


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

hi my fellow staffordian,i used to live in the north end the parkside,i use astroturf in my viv its plastic so can be washed and even jet washed,so you get no smells you can get it thru greyfriars carpets behind the job centre,its about 4 quid a square meter,if theyve ran out ask your local butcher as they use it in there shop window displays and they have contacts for it


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

as well as the possibility of oral ingestion is the potential for impaction from the bum area.

if your ig is pooing it may also be possible for them to pick small pieces up when they are pinching a loaf.

if you are gonna use astro turf or something to remove then think about having a spare peicee. so while one is being cleaned the other can go in the viv.

this is also a tip for their water bowl/ bath.

have a spare so its a quick swap then you can clean the other at leisure.

humidity is the biggest challenge facing most ig owners.
sack the substrate and stick to frequent misting, bathing, showering, water bowl etc.

shelf vinyl









floor vinyl. not sure if you can see it well


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Dude, your viv is fantastic! What material do you use for the side and front panels?


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

hi jon,
thank you very much mate. its very nice to receive from you.

my viv is officially called baron house. lol

most of the viv is built from things at work, the plastic is ballistic plexi. i have a friend called mr baron. he cut it all down for me.

i beleive it is very very expensive so i was very fortunate for him to sort it.

that was a while back. slightly re-arranged recently.

thanks muchly.
mahender.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

mahender said:


> hi jon,
> thank you very much mate. its very nice to receive from you.
> 
> my viv is officially called baron house. lol
> ...


Sounds good, and expensive! lol

Ballistic, sounds like its "something proof" or toughened. How thick is it?

I'm looking at ideas for a new enclosure for Spike


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Crownan said:


> Sounds good, and expensive! lol
> 
> Ballistic, sounds like its "something proof" or toughened. How thick is it?
> 
> I'm looking at ideas for a new enclosure for Spike


hi mate. 
i htought you had seen my viv before. anyhoos.

it is some toughened thing because it is used at work in acid areas. 
it scratches really easy buit doesnt break easily.

it is about 0.5 cm thick. 
as you know there is the problem of big sliding doors being strong enough and shatterproof etc.

i will ask for specific details if you like and let you know what and where from mate.

originally to buy glass i'd have had to get some thing that was about a mile thick toughened and cost 6 million pound and weighed the same as a small planet.
my main concern was the ability to smash it tho or for him to hurt himself if he ever decided to ram it.
this stuff rocks. 

i dont want to imagine how much the plastic would have cost me as they are 6ft pieces on 4 sides.
the top back and bottom is white plastic again about 1/2 mill thick. 

anything else let me know jon.
regards


----------



## Capricorn20 (Oct 22, 2009)

What dimension is the Baron House? Like the idea of the trellis material for climbing etc.


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

my viv is 7ft high ( 1 ft legs)x 5 ft wide x 2..5 ft deep.

the trellis thing is cool he well makes use of it. in fact he uses the whole viv except one spot which i will have to remedy somehow.


----------

